

The impact of adverse childhood experiences on health problems  - Alex3917
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3383641/Dube_et_al_2003.pdf

======
Alex3917
Summary: Compared to those born between 1900 1931, Americans born between 1962
and 1978 were 3 times more likely to have been grown up in severely abusive
homes, 5 time more likely to have attempted suicide, 4.5 times more like to
have contracted a sexually transmitted disease, 50% more likely to have
suffered depression, and 50% more likely to have experienced alcohol
addiction. (The actual disparity in lifetime prevalence would obviously be
higher because those in the younger cohort are more likely to experience
future negative life outcomes because they have more time ahead of them.)

This is all based on self-reported data collected via anonymous survey.

